# Building Goat House



## HobbyFarm (Oct 13, 2016)

I am considering building my goat house either 8x12 or 12x16. I know I want at least 2 standard size does and possibly a wether. I was considering a mini but after all the advice I received about making soap, milk, fudge and pulling a cart I feel this would be best. So would either of these be big enough for my plans. I think I am going to start with one does and a wether and keep one of the babies. It would be cheaper to start this way and grow my herd from there. I know I will need to add on but other half agreed to only this so far and don't want to push to much. This building will only be used for housing them I have a nice barn I can keep the hay and grain in and will be able to put milk station in main barn. If this work would I be able to partition it off and possibly keep a buck in there if I do it right. I know I won't get a buck for a couple of years but may be something to consider down the road or build him and the wether a separate barn. :scratch:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That size would be fine for three goats. You need to be sure to plan to have enough room for when all the does have babies, when you just _have_ to get that one cause it's cute, etc, etc. The bigger the better!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would do the 12x16 at least. With hay feeders and water buckets, there will be less room for the goats and you need to make sure there is plenty of room for 3 at the feeders. May even find you need to have separate hay feeders so everyone can eat.


----------

